# Full Financial aid at Australian Universities



## UJJWAL53 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello Guys, 
can you please provide me list of colleges in Australia which offers full financial aid for undergraduate international Students.


----------



## Monaco (Dec 31, 2018)

UJJWAL53 said:


> Hello Guys,
> can you please provide me list of colleges in Australia which offers full financial aid for undergraduate international Students.


No Australian university offers full financial aid to undergraduate students.

The closest you will get to full financial aid are the Endeavour Fellowships offered by the Australian government (and for PhD scholarship students), but the terms of these are very specific, and I don't believe they are offered for undergraduate.


----------

